# 2016 or 2017 Ford, GM or Dodge Diesels



## flatsboy (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking to sell my 2010 2500 Dodge and get into a fully loaded 2500. I have been a Dodge guy for the past 20 years, owned all brands before. I really like the the new GM lines. I'm into comfort and fuel mileage. Can you guys share with me the luck your having on these year models?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

They are all 3 really nice vehicles. With GM boosting the Duramax, they are all very close power wise. I haven't rode in a 3/4 ton Dodge, as far as the other 2, the Ford has a stiffer ride, the GM more of a car like ride. They are both pricey compared to a similar Dodge, be ready for sticker shock, lol.


----------



## blk_fxstc (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a 2015 F250 Platinum (same as 2016), very comfortable, averaging a little under 18 mpg since new (vehicle is stock, 26k miles, no problems). All 3 are very nice as mentioned above, 2016 F250's are being discounted now due to the all new 2017's arriving.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't forget Nissan' new truck. It has a 3/4 ton rating.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Don't forget Nissan' new truck. It has a 3/4 ton rating.


Meh.... Really not the same power or capability with the 5.0 liter Cummins (310 HP and 555 ft/lbs) and don't think I'd really call it a 3/4 ton but a super capable 1/2 ton. Consider this, all of the 3/4 ton diesels are near 450 HP and 900 ft/lbs of torque.

That said, when I took Mother-In-Laws Altima to the dealer a couple of weeks ago, got to speaking with the service tech about the XD. He kinda shook his head and said they're going through a lot of real world tweaks with reflash recalls and the like. Nothing major but they are getting the bugs worked out so that is good. Definitely nice having another truck option on the market.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

ReelWork said:


> Meh.... Really not the same power or capability with the 5.0 liter Cummins (310 HP and 555 ft/lbs) and don't think I'd really call it a 3/4 ton but a super capable 1/2 ton. Consider this, all of the 3/4 ton diesels are near 450 HP and 900 ft/lbs of torque.
> 
> That said, when I took Mother-In-Laws Altima to the dealer a couple of weeks ago, got to speaking with the service tech about the XD. He kinda shook his head and said they're going through a lot of real world tweaks with reflash recalls and the like. Nothing major but they are getting the bugs worked out so that is good. Definitely nice having another truck option on the market.


Seems like I read it had a GVWR of around 8,000. Remember 25 years ago a Dually had that rating, most half tons were 5500 and 3/4 tons were 7,000.
Back in the early 90's half the snowbirds pulled their big 5th Wheel RV's around with 3/4 Dodge trucks with a 185 hp Diesel.
Pretty amazing what they are doing with trucks now.


----------



## antman1984 (Apr 27, 2015)

I am on my 3rd Duramax 02, 08 and now 15 and loved all of them. Can't beat the Allison trans and great ride. The 15 gets 17.5mpg around town and 20.5mpg on the freeway empty with 33 inch tires and leveling kit.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I would really look into the 2017 Ford Super Duty. http://www.topspeed.com/trucks/truck-news/how-we-d-spec-it-2017-ford-super-duty-ar174523.html#main


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

antman1984 said:


> I am on my 3rd Duramax 02, 08 and now 15 and loved all of them. Can't beat the Allison trans and great ride. The 15 gets 17.5mpg around town and 20.5mpg on the freeway empty with 33 inch tires and leveling kit.


My 2014 Ram Dually get a ave in the city of 18 and 21 mpg at 80 mph.

See? I got you beat.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice looking truck Antman! I think the Dodge has a slight edge in fuel economy, but for most of the people that buy these type trucks, 1-2 mpg really doesn't matter.


----------



## antman1984 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks, you are right if you put more than 8000lbs on it fuel economy goes to 11mpg on the duramax.


----------



## flatsboy (Aug 11, 2012)

antman1984 said:


> I am on my 3rd Duramax 02, 08 and now 15 and loved all of them. Can't beat the Allison trans and great ride. The 15 gets 17.5mpg around town and 20.5mpg on the freeway empty with 33 inch tires and leveling kit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flatsboy (Aug 11, 2012)

Why did you go with Chevy over the GMC?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I just bought my fifth superduty. The 2017 is a beast, i'm getting 2.5mpg improvement over my older 6.7 that rolled 200k miles easy in 5 years before i moved to this one.

I look at the others each time I buy but to me there isn't a better truck at balancing all aspects, motor performance, fuel efficiency, interior layout and amenities and quality of workmanship like the ford.

The new chevy/gm would be my next choice . . . . . to me dodge is tied for third/fourth with the nissan neither of which I'd want to own


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I just bought my 4th F250, you can't go wrong with a Ford for the reasons explained in this thread. 2nd choice would be the Chevy Duramax. Right now is a good time to get a 2016 for a great price. Good luck.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Am shopping for a 16 Duramax right now. Surprised at the deals out there. And most of dealers still have plenty of inventory too. I'm leaning towards another Silverado as they are a tad cheaper than the Sierras. I used to be a Sierra guy having owned six of them in the past but like the Silverados now as I found that used new takeoff parts like bumpers etc were a lot easier to find on Craigslist than for the Sierras. Don't ask me why I know. 

I do like the new 17 though but the deals for the 16 are hard to pass up. I'm also surprised how well they hold their value. I got steal on a new 13 LML Duramax back when they were the last year of the older body style and now they are offering me around $40K to trade it in. So about $5k depreciation a year over 3 years is pretty good. Plus I was able to write off the entire purchase price on my business.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

antman1984 said:


> I am on my 3rd Duramax 02, 08 and now 15 and loved all of them. Can't beat the Allison trans and great ride. The 15 gets 17.5mpg around town and 20.5mpg on the freeway empty with 33 inch tires and leveling kit.


Is that a straight leveling kit that allowed you to get 33s on? Any cutting? What size are they? I like how they look. ðŸ'


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Super duty lighter stronger more power. Theres a reason all the brands are always comparing themselves to Ford. 6.7 powerstroke, torqueshift trans, state of the art interior and reliable drivetrain cant be beat.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

There are many would disagree. Every 6.7 driver I know had extensive repairs before 70k. Uncle of mine has been through 2 in the last 5 years. Meanwhile his untouched 6.0 is still kickin.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

SSST said:


> Nice looking truck Antman! I think the Dodge has a slight edge in fuel economy, but for most of the people that buy these type trucks, 1-2 mpg really doesn't matter.


That IS an awesome looking truck!!! I am jealous. My ol' Cummins has 154K on it...


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

oOslikOo said:


> There are many would disagree. Every 6.7 driver I know had extensive repairs before 70k. Uncle of mine has been through 2 in the last 5 years. Meanwhile his untouched 6.0 is still kickin.


A buddy bought a 6.7 Ford, and I was so jealous because his was loaded with leather and my Dodge was plain jane with cloth seats. He last week sold his truck to a Ford dealer for $27K because it needed $10K of injector work at 80K miles. I lost a water pump at 60K (it was a Cummins part), but other than that my truck has never been in the shop for a repair and now at 154K.
Before you guys think that I am bragging about my truck - my truck is the roughest riding pick-up that I have ever been in EVER. My clothes use to bounce off of the clothes hook in my back seat. I replaced all of my shocks with Bilstein units, and it only got marginally better.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Out of the 10 or so diesel trucks at my work 7 are powerstrokes and 3 are cummins. All get plenty of work and maintenance and the owners are happy with them.

If the cost is 10k for injectors then its more than that. Most likely a fuel system and it usually happens when you dont maintain your truck. The cost is about the same for any brand.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

I drive a 2016 F250 6.7 power stroke KR and love that truck to death. Very comfortable and get about 19-20 mpg highway and really gets after it when you step on the right pedal thing  As far as the best fuel economy the Dodge Laramie with the cummins is pretty jaw dropping, usually around 20-24 mpg and with a gooseneck around 16-18 mpg. Both are awesome trucks.

-Moondog


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

goodwood said:


> Out of the 10 or so diesel trucks at my work 7 are powerstrokes and 3 are cummins. All get plenty of work and maintenance and the owners are happy with them.
> 
> If the cost is 10k for injectors then its more than that. Most likely a fuel system and it usually happens when you dont maintain your truck. The cost is about the same for any brand.


Buddy of mine has an 05 cummins. 6 injectors cost him right at 10k. This was not a dealership/ major shop either. Old timer out in the sticks he's known all his life FWIW.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Diesel trucks are for work they pay for themselves if you work out of them and pull stuff. If you just wanna put a set of nuts or a crane hook on the back along with a delete kit and programmer and whatever else just to look good be ready to open that wallet.
When they break down it ain't cheap


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

blk_fxstc said:


> I have a 2015 F250 Platinum (same as 2016), very comfortable, averaging a little under 18 mpg since new (vehicle is stock, 26k miles, no problems). All 3 are very nice as mentioned above, 2016 F250's are being discounted now due to the all new 2017's arriving.


Not really. Looked at/for a new 2016 last week thinking since they can't keep the new 17's on the lot for more than a few days anywhere I thought they'd wheel and deal. Wrong. Lot of people don't like the new style so are buying the 16's at top dollar so I ended up just buying the 17' 250 Lariat that I got for a few thou under sticker price.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

accidental double post.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

oOslikOo said:


> Buddy of mine has an 05 cummins. 6 injectors cost him right at 10k. This was not a dealership/ major shop either. Old timer out in the sticks he's known all his life FWIW.


Hey slik a six pack of new injectors will go for around $2k retail price on a 24 valve Cummins. Throw in lines, harness, etc and let's say $3k for parts. Labor shouldn't be more than 8 hours with an overhead included but let's round it off to 10 hours at $120 an hour so that's $1200 for labor. Total is $4200 parts and labor and all that's on the high side of an estimate for injectors only and not a whole fuel system. You guys might want to shop around.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe one day we'll all be as cool as you. Id trust a man that's been building and repairing diesel motors longer than you've been alive. I don't exactly know what all he did but I know he didn't just swap out 6 injectors. This truck ain't a grocery getter like most. Just 2 months prior we yanked 12k up to ND. Turns out one injector wasn't even workin so we did that on 5. 2 others were plum wore out. Point being he probably reworked the cylinders and such. the guy had my buddies truck for almost 3 weeks. Ya I am sure you could find somewhere cheaper in the big city, but not somewhere that would go over it with a better eye. This old timer is a one man shop so he doesn't move fast but he does it right.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Lighten up, Francis. It was your words in question... 

So if your "Buddy" paid $10k for "6 injectors" as you stated, he got raped. If he paid $10k for a complete rebuild, with all new parts, then that's palatable. "reworking the cylinders" guessing you mean honing, which probably also got a set of crank bearings, new rings, probably had the cylinders either replaced or cleaned up, and all the other work associated. 


And for what it's worth, getting ripped off isn't isolated to any particular age, location or population demographic. 

Respectfully.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> *Lighten up, Francis. It was your words in question...
> 
> So if your "Buddy" paid $10k for "6 injectors" as you stated, he got raped*. If he paid $10k for a complete rebuild, with all new parts, then that's palatable. "reworking the cylinders" guessing you mean honing, which probably also got a set of crank bearings, new rings, probably had the cylinders either replaced or cleaned up, and all the other work associated.
> 
> ...


This...


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Lighten up, Francis. It was your words in question...
> 
> So if your "Buddy" paid $10k for "6 injectors" as you stated, he got raped. If he paid $10k for a complete rebuild, with all new parts, then that's palatable. "reworking the cylinders" guessing you mean honing, which probably also got a set of crank bearings, new rings, probably had the cylinders either replaced or cleaned up, and all the other work associated.
> 
> ...


Thought that was a given lol.


----------



## Capt.MJ (Jul 1, 2016)

Chevy/Gmc. The independent front suspension makes a huge difference in ride quality. I wish the other two would offer it in their 3/4 tons.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Capt.MJ said:


> Chevy/Gmc. The independent front suspension makes a huge difference in ride quality. I wish the other two would offer it in their 3/4 tons.


I disagree. I went from GM to Ford in 2007 and the ride with the SFA was so much better than IFS, not to mention the offroad improvement.

I would take a sfa set up over ifs any day with one exception and that would be a full on pre-runner truck with coil overs.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I just pulled the plug on a 2017 duramax. It should be here in a weeks or so.

We will see if the upgraded 6.6 is as reliable as the last.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

SeaY'all said:


> I just pulled the plug on a 2017 duramax. It should be here in a weeks or so.
> 
> We will see if the upgraded 6.6 is as reliable as the last.


Probably gonna be a couple of bugs to work out, but I bet that it's gonna be a beast!


----------



## Capt.MJ (Jul 1, 2016)

DSL_PWR said:


> I disagree. I went from GM to Ford in 2007 and the ride with the SFA was so much better than IFS, not to mention the offroad improvement.
> 
> I would take a sfa set up over ifs any day with one exception and that would be a full on pre-runner truck with coil overs.


IFS was created to improve ride quality and off road performance..


----------

